# New ammo



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Discovered this.

http://thelibertydigest.com/2014/01/24/the-new-ammunition-that-has-gun-owners-drooling/


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Impressive.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Impressive, yet totally not what you want for a carry or home defense weapon. It would be great in combat, but there's too much that could go wrong with that ammunition being used for a personal defense round. The last thing you want is for that round to exit an intruders body and find its self in your children's room, or if you must protect yourself in public, as the shooter in a defense situation, you are liable for all collateral damage or bodily injury. I wouldn't want to plug a bad guy and hit the innocent woman 20' behind him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said ! The water balloon was awesome though !


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow! Can you imagine what a 12 gauge slug would do? Kinda reminds you of the old winchester "Black Talon" ammo. You can betcher bippy the hotshot prosecuting attys and civil suit lawyers are wringin their hands waiting for a chance at a case involving the use of this ammo! Definitely looks like it will do the job well.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I want to see them shoot it at distance. I could see the bullet opening up early.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

If you wanted to do a lot of damage, that would be the bullet for it. I too have to agree it would not be a good defensive bullet though. Way too many fragments going all over and the possibility of collateral damage is way too high for me. I'll stick with my hollow points for defense.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting, very interesting. Amazing what new ways they are changing bullets and the ways they can perform.


----------

